# Baby violins!!!



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2019)

I have ~20 L1 G. gongylodes thanks to @Jaywo!! The ooth hatched completely and no nymphs were lost. I'm so happy!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Viking (Jun 10, 2019)

congrats!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks! Final count is 26!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 10, 2019)

That's super!  I'd have loved a whole gongy ooth. 

But with blephs growing, and with idolos coming, maybe im good for empusids for now. 

Congratulations!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> maybe﻿ im good for empu﻿sids for now.


Famous last words...



hysteresis said:


> Congratulations


Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 11, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Famous last words...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I know. Ughh.

I tell my Marcie that i'm good for now and i'll just work with what I have.

A couple weeks later I walk in with a new box.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> couple﻿ w﻿eeks﻿ later I walk in ﻿with a new box. ﻿


Exactly! There's no escaping the temptation of new species or new deals!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm sick. Sick sick sick.

Mantis rehab needed!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I'm sick. Sick sick sick.
> 
> Mantis rehab needed!


Sorry, no such thing! :lol: 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jun 11, 2019)

Wow awesome. I've wanted some violins for so long, lucky you!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2019)

Mitch65009 said:


> Wow awesome. I've wanted some violins for so long, lucky you!


Ya, violins are pretty awesome! They do get ooth bound easily though, as I found out with my favorite female last year.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (Jun 11, 2019)

Mitch65009 said:


> Wow awesome. I've wanted some violins for so long, lucky you!


Did you find someone in Canada yet?


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jun 11, 2019)

Jaywo said:


> Did you find someone in Canada yet?


Nope! Still looking, and probably will be for quite a while I think.


----------



## Mystymantis (Jun 12, 2019)

Congratulations on the ooth hatching! That is super exciting! I bet they are super cute! Would love to see pics of them if you can get some.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 12, 2019)

Mitch65009 said:


> Nope! Still looking, and probably will be for quite a while I think.


Again, it wont be too long before I have some orchids available, and maybe a couple more species.


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jun 12, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Again, it wont be too long before I have some orchids available, and maybe a couple more species.


Oh I didn't know youd have other species as well, I'll make sure to check back with you soon then. Are you in Canada though?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 12, 2019)

Mitch65009 said:


> Oh I didn't know youd have other species as well, I'll make sure to check back with you soon then. Are you in Canada though?


Ya, he is in Canada!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 12, 2019)

Mitch65009 said:


> Oh I didn't know youd have other species as well, I'll make sure to check back with you soon then. Are you in Canada though?


Mitch, im in Ajax. East side GTA.


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jun 12, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Mitch, im in Ajax. East side GTA.


Oh dangg, your not too far from me then. Wow, I didn't know that haha. So shipping with you should be pretty cheap then?


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 12, 2019)

Yeh. I have an orchid ooth incubating and am hoping to get my b17ch spiny fertilized. 

I have a mature pair of illudens, and a fussy pair of megas im also trying to get ready. So hang tight. 

In the mean time, the dude I fwd you to is your best bet for cheap shipping up here.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 12, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I'm sick. Sick sick sick.
> 
> Mantis rehab needed!


Nope, you have to keep mantids. No rehab for you



MantisGirl13 said:


> Thanks! Final count is 26!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Have fun with your little mantis babies


----------

